# Merc vs Tohatsu vs Yammy vs Honda



## 00 mod (May 25, 2011)

Ok tin Boaters, I need your help! I am about to make a purchase of a new ob for my 1648 and would like to know, not opinions, but the raw hard facts about theses different brands in the sizes I am asking about! Here's the lowdown:

Mercury : 20EH 4S Mercury $2715 5 Year Warranty NO TAX $75 shipping


Tohatsu: 20hp Tohatsu $2,695 NO TAX shipping included
15" shaft, 114.4lbs, 351 cc, electric start


Yammy: 20esh $3195 NO TAX $100 shipping

Honda: nobody has one close to me 


my price range is around $3000 and Im sure I want to buy new! I'm not overly concerned with being a speed daemon, just want something to get around on smaller lakes, and be able to power-load my boat! 

I have read that Tohatsu makes the smaller mercury engines, and therefore they are the same as far as parts and service! I would pay the extra $20 for the Mercury for the name in case of resale later down the road!

What am I overlooking? I want electric start, reliability, performance, and the best bang for my buck! I will get the prices on the Yamaha and Honda tomorrow. Will be leaving the country for a couple weeks and plan on purchasing when I get back around middle of June!


----------



## Mike P (May 25, 2011)

Here is a good side by side comparison of the brands you mentioned https://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/Four-Stroke-Shootout/four-stroke-foursome.html These are 25hp but some good info for comparison.


----------



## 00 mod (May 25, 2011)

Thank you very much! That is the kind of info I needed! From that report, it appears there is a difference in the tohatsu/merc motors, but the difference if in the tiller shifter. I like the idea of the f-n-r being in the shifter as opposed to a lever, but is that something else to go wrong? I do know they have been doing it like this for a long time though! Also the honda is the quietest, which I had heard, and looks like the best thing said about the yamaha is the new appearance, which I could care less about... but did read the line about bulletproof build......hmmmm

Jeff


----------



## Mike P (May 25, 2011)

If it is any help I have the all in one tiller on my 85 merc and love it. Coming to a dock or loading on a trailer I don't have to keep looking back and forth trying to shift and such. The newer ones have a disconnect for starting so you can throttle up in neutral. Very good plus if ya ask me.


----------



## flatboat (May 25, 2011)

i ordered a 2 stroke tohatsu/merc from canada 25/ 30 hp remove the restrictor behind the carb and you have a 30 . merc sent me an offer for 6 more years of warnty . so for the price i like the toh / merc. cost is now 2595 + shipping i think they are still new 09 motors i will not post the site here but i will pm it


----------



## Mike P (May 25, 2011)

Have you seen these https://www.smalloutboards.com/m99.htm


----------



## 00 mod (May 26, 2011)

The sea pro model shifts on the side of he engine correct? But I can get a 25 from there shipped for only 50 more than my 20's??

Edit: Just noticed it is manual start...thats a no go for me!! Flat, is that your website as well??

Jeff


----------



## 00 mod (May 26, 2011)

Ok, so it seems like it is down to the Merc 20eh and the tohatsu 20. Only differences being the shift in handle and name. Seems like the right way to go would be the merc???

Jeff


----------



## fender66 (May 26, 2011)

00 mod said:


> Ok, so it seems like it is down to the Merc 20eh and the tohatsu 20. Only differences being the shift in handle and name. Seems like the right way to go would be the merc???
> 
> Jeff



+1 based on the same info I've learned from this thread and it's info only.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 26, 2011)

Jeff

I think Highway 14 Marine in Brighton sells honda's. The motors are pretty pricey though. Online outboards has some deals on Tohatsu and Nissan, if you can get them to ship to a buddy in MS or AR, there will be no sales tax. I thought that Tohatsu made the Merc motors, could be wrong though. I'd probably lean towards the Tohatsu, everyone else has a Mercury.


----------



## 00 mod (May 26, 2011)

I called hwy 14 and they wont answer the phone. They seemed to be the best bet for honda, because desoto honda doesn't have any more 20's in stock. I like the idea of having the shifter in the handle, so thats why I am leaning towards merc for now, and also the resale if I ever choose to do so!

Jeff


----------



## tx1120 (May 26, 2011)

From Online Outboards website:

Tohatsu is the maker of all Nissan outboards. They are identical with the exception of brand label (decals). Nissans are typically slightly higher in price as a result of the premium branding. There is no difference in features, specifications, or warranty. The only difference is the decals.

Does Tohatsu make Nissan and Mercury outboards?
Yes. Tohatsu makes ALL Nissan outboards and Mercury outboards below 40hp. We do not sell Mercury outboards as Tohatsu and Nissan are considerably less expensive than the Mercury label.

I'd definately check them out if you havent already. They seem to have the best deals out there.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 26, 2011)

Jeff

I wouldn't expect much customer support from HWY 14 Marine, but if your ever in the area and need a chuckle, stop on in, it's like the deliverance of boat dealers. The father and son team had me in stitches, and I'm fairly certain they weren't trying to be funny.


----------



## Mike P (May 26, 2011)

I would also check and see who locally has the best service department. That would weigh heavily as well as motor features.


----------



## flatboat (May 26, 2011)

yes that is the same website


----------



## spg (May 26, 2011)

Just priced a Yahama 15, electric start ,short shaft and when I got the quote couldn't stop laughing, $3567. $4400 with the power tilt. Hate to see what a 40 hp would run.


----------



## moloch16 (May 26, 2011)

spg said:


> Just priced a Yahama 15, electric start ,short shaft and when I got the quote couldn't stop laughing, $3567. $4400 with the power tilt. Hate to see what a 40 hp would run.



Was that 2-stroke or 4-stroke? My local shop has that motor priced at around $2800 for a 4-stroke :shock:


----------



## skeeter1804 (May 28, 2011)

I've owned outboards for 25 years and in the smaller class outboards they are all decent. You shouldn't have a problem with any of them. In the bigger horsepower I only buy Yamaha. After blowing up 2 optimax 200 hp engines I gave up on Mercury. I would look at parts availability in your area. I personally buy brands that I can get parts or quickly when I need them.


----------

